# Ole! (Or Olay..however you spell it lol)



## RickGibbs

Yeah....she looks like she doesn't like dogs.... lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I know... she just hates them.... :


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I really wish your mom would cave in and play with Tucker already... poor guy... doesn't get played with at all...... =(


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I know...poor puppy doesn't get any attention. I'm afraid he might turn aggressive from lack of playing....


----------

